# plants that like to grow in sphagnum moss?



## ksquared (Jan 21, 2007)

ive had good luck growing jewel orchids in sphagnum moss. anyone know of other plants that do well planted in sphagnum moss thats always wet?


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

I seem to recall, from my dealings with a local specialty nursery, that several types of carnivorous plants, such as sundews, tend to do well in boggy conditions. Many of the carnivorous plants they specialize in there are planted in sphagnum and seemed to be doing very well!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Always wet, or always moist? I take wet to mean literally sitting in water (which jewels don't like but there are plenty of wet feet loving plants that wouldn't mind) but sphagnum moss doing it's usually sponge action with water is rather popular with lots of plants we work with... I use it with all my tropicals to root on (gesneriads, begonias, various vines) and to sit my epiphytes on (mind you, not wrapped around the roots, but just something to sit on).

Speaking of sphagnum and CPs... I am now the proud CP grower of some dwarrf sundews and some other small growing sundews and butterworts... and I no longer let sphagnum near them! For some reason the bag of sphagnum I have easily has been coming back to life and it was outgrowing the CPs :shock: Make sure to use it with the larger species only!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Double post :shock: whoops...


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

My riccia loves it.


----------

